# Overall great first compressor but with a design flaw



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats, I have a Bostitch Trim Air oilless compressor. Its quite, and it has gave me good service so far.


----------



## Eric_S

Cool CJ. I picked up a bostitch brand brad nailer over the weekend, but thats when I found out the regulator wasn't working anymore lol. So I can't review that one yet. It comes with a 7 year warranty though.


----------



## matthewcecil

I have the same compressor and like it for all the reasons you mentioned. Now I should premise this by saying that this almost certainly isn't what's going on with your compressor, but I also turned mine on the second or third time I used it and got zero pressure. The problem in my case was operator error. The drain valve works opposite of the way you might think. When it is turned so it is flush with the fitting (righty-tighty), it is open. It isn't closed until it is turned left all the way. In other words, it is closed when it is extended. It just seems backwards to me, and as dumb as I am it took me a few minutes that time to realize that I needed to close the valve by extending (lefty loosey) it.

Again, I suppose it's far more likely given a new piece of equipment that yours is simply malfunctioning, but I thought I would share my tale of confusion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Eric_S

Matthew, the first time I used it(break-in) the motor stopped after 3 minutes when it should run for 15 without problem. I wasn't sure what was going on, sure enough it was the drain valve's design. I thought I had it open when in fact it was close. So I had the same issue as you lol. Lesson learned though. My issue is definitely regulator/manifold related  Dropping it off after work today.


----------



## Chipy

You will probably need to put a piece of threaded rod through the handle eventually.The two halves of the plastic housing tend to pull apart.Just drill out the countersunk plastic and remove the screws and slide in a piece of threaded rod and a couple of nuts and washers and you got a strong lifting point.I don't know why they didn't do this in the first place?


----------



## crank49

I have the same compressor as well. I have run every size nailer from 23ga pin to 11ga framer and it works great. Better to use 1/4" hose for the big guns; faster recovery.

The rubber hose from the compressor to the tank will probably need replacing with copper tube eventually. Mine gets hot enough to smoke.


----------



## Tenderfingers

I bought this same compresser from Home Depot about a year ago as part of a larger package of compresser and three nailers. First used it for baseboards while laying a floating floor, and have used it to build cabinets and small furniture. Also got some accessories to fill tires, blow away sawdust, etc. Yes, it's loud and prone to operator error while getting used to it, but it still seems rock solid and a great buy.


----------



## Eric_S

Chipy, thanks for the suggestion, I'll keep that in mind if I see it coming apart. I don't move it too much but I could see this becoming an issue based on the vibrations when the motor is on.

Crank, I really like the compressor, I'm just not happy with the regulator knob failing after little use. I brought it to the service center today and he hopes to have it fixed in 2 days if he has the part, if not it may be longer. I believe the hose it came with is a 1/4". As far as the hose to the check valve goes, I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. I wouldn't think this would need replacing but then again I didn't think a regulator knob would need replacing after a few hours of use. Thank you.


----------



## Tango

I had this very same and was really happy with it. Sudden death sent it to the trash….and guess what…it was 1(one) YES! ONE DAY AFTER the warranty expired….

Sometimes i think they built-in a concealed timer…..

Good luck with yours!


----------



## SCABrown

I've had the same compressor for a little over a year and a half now, it has worked fine up untill the last few weeks. Its leaking air back through the motor/compressor area. I have gave several calls to PC about the problem but I have had no luck yet.


----------



## Dusty56

So far , I've had mine for 5 years with no issues : )
"let it run for 15 minutes to remove any condensation that built up during shipping and storage"
Instructions told me to run mine for that period of time so the compression rings would seat into the cylinder, also known as "the break-in period". Nothing about possible moisture build up . Strange,ay ?
These oil free compressors certainly are noisy , but also very handy : )


----------



## Eric_S

Dusty, I think you are right. I thought that was what the breakin was for, but it doesn't say in my manual the reason. I remember reading that somewhere though. Your reason actually makes more sense than mine as it says its "required before the compressor is put in service or when the check valve or a complete compressor pump has been replaced."

SCABrown, do you have a service center nearby? http://www.portercable.com/ServiceAndSupport/ServiceCenters.aspx
Also what number are you calling? I had no issue getting through to them (888) 848-5175.


----------



## Dusty56

*SCABrown*, not positive , but I seem to remember PC having a recall for that issue.
I believe it is a check valve that you need.


----------



## 1958

five years agoI bought a Porter Cable 150psi,6 gallon with a 18 ga nailer, from The Tool Place. I paid $225 which I think I over paid.I've always used the 18ga nailer. Have your ever used anything other than the 16ga. thinking of adding a 16ga. If you have both, which do you use the most


----------



## Eric_S

1958, I'm still pretty new to compressors and nailers. These are the first ones I've owned. I'll pretty much be using the 18ga brad nailer mainly for furniture. The 16ga I have(included with compressor) is more for heavier duty holding. I was thinking of using it on the crown molding in the bathroom remodel I'm currently doing, but that crown is thin pine, so I dont know if its too much power, although it can hold 2 1/2" nails while my 18ga brad can only hold 2" 18ga brads or 1 7/8"x 7/32" thin crown staples.


----------



## MJCD

I've had this unit for 6 years, and will replace it in-kind when the time comes. I have few air tools - the 3 nailers which came with it; and it's perfect for filling bicycle tires and blowing-out my shop vac & DC filters.

I lack experience with other makes and types (oil-based), but I know this thing is LOUD.
MJCD


----------



## PeteStreet

This compressor has worked fine in two years of regular use in both framing and finish applications, which is why it's frustrating now that a silly plastic part wearing out has rendered it junk.

Today as I adjusted the regulator knob, it kept popping and the regulated pressure stopped going above 60psi. Turns out the threads in this plastic knob are wearing out, and to replace it I need to purchase a whole new manifold ($44 plus shipping and tax). It would be foolish to spend half the compressor's new value for this silly little repair to a two-year old one, so junk it is. What a shame-it worked fine otherwise. The only issue I had was the drain valve clogging, which I resolved by replacing it with a ball valve.

This feels like planned obsolescence. The guy at the repair shop called this a throwaway compressor designed to make the big chains money. I have a hard time disagreeing.


----------



## maros

I own the same compressor and I got here looking for a solution to the same problem, was lucky that this was the first thread I clicked. My compressor has no warranty no more, at least it looks like it will be an easy fix. Thank you


----------

